

Looking for Technical Partner - Bry789123

	Hi I am looking for a technical cofounder/partner.
I am a college student at a business school in the Boston area. I live in Northern New Jersey over breaks.<p>What I will be bringing to the table is a credible knowledge of accounting, finance, economics, marketing and other business subjects. My major is going to be Managerial Economics so that is my specialty. Most importantly I bring with me an entrepreneurial spirit, which I have found is a very important, but rare commodity.<p>I am interested nearly any intellectual topic, and actively seek out to know as much as I can about said topic. Although my education has been as a business person, I would rather think of myself simply as a non-technical cofounder. I say this because I have always been quite good with computers both on the front-end and coding. I have only coded very basic programs, but I understand the mindset, and respect the art. And I am certainly not a hands-off kind of guy.<p>I would prefer someone who is in college or college-aged and understands the time constrains we have to deal with, as well as willing to take more risk. I would like for us to both share in responsibilities, and to specialize as well. I would like for us to be as knowledgeable about our aspects of business as each other’s. You would be in charge of the technical side of the business, and I would be more focused on everything else, however that doesn’t mean that I will not learn some programming and fully understand how the technology works. I want us to supplement each other in skill, and learn from each other in what we lack. It doesn’t matter what language you know as long as you know enough to bring a full working web app to fruition.<p>I would love to talk to anyone interested and feel free to send me an email – blyandvert@gmail.com.<p>Let’s build something amazing together.
======
zeynalov
Do you have already an idea to offer to your cofounder to build it together?
Do you need a partner from US or ..? Make these questions clear to make people
able to answer.

Actually you don't need a technical cofounder. Building things with a
cofounder is fun, motivational, interesting and he/she could be also a
inspirational non-technical cofounder which you can work with. You can always
hire a developer or learn to code yourself.

~~~
Bry789123
I do have an idea I would like to work on. Something that fits very well with
YC or possibly another incubator. The reason I would need an incubator is
because it is a social networking type of app, (though I hate to draw the
image of a Facebook or Twitter clone) and would be difficult to monetize
without a gaining fair bit of traction first, not for the lack of a possible
business model. I think the best way that I can describe it is that it is
something that I myself wish had existed and would love to use.

I didn't specify a location because it isn't extremely important, but I would
prefer to have a partner in the NY/NJ area where I live or the Boston area
where I go to college. I prefer working with people face-to-face, but have no
problems working remotely from time to time either. The main reason I want a
US partner is because I would like to be able to go to an incubator together,
or any other things we may feel are great opportunities.

The reason I want a partner is precisely for the reasons you mentioned. I want
someone who will help me learn, motivate each other, and ultimately wants to
try and accomplish something awesome!

~~~
zeynalov
Sounds great. You have passion about startups. But please think twice about
your idea of social networking. After color.com failure VC don't accept
startups about social networks so much. I recommend you to read this article.
<http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/160/bill-nguyen-startups>

~~~
Bry789123
Very interesting read. I understand completely and that is why I was hesitant
to call it a social networking app. I feel that is ultimately what it would be
categorized as, but it would be much more than that. In addition to that I
have a couple of thoughts on how to overcome the chicken-and-egg problem.
Hopefully a working demo, and a large enough user base can offset the bias
against social networking apps(I use that term loosely).

~~~
zeynalov
the best way to find a technical cofounder from HN is to browse people by
localization and skills on this site: <http://hackernewsers.com/users.html>
good luck! (I live in Germany, otherwise would like to help)

~~~
Bry789123
Okay thank you for your help.

